# What's This?



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what these are called? The bottom one in the picture is screwed to the back of the tail-lift control on my work mini-bus and you then slide it into the bracket in the top of the picture. Need another one but no idea what they are called!!!!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A few more pictures might be helpful, i.e. especially one of the reverse side.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Drew said:


> A few more pictures might be helpful, i.e. especially one of the reverse side.


It's the silver 'bracket' looking thingys I need the name of Drew. They are flat on the reverse side!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Yesterday I tried to clean up the picture and search "Images" to see what it came up with. Unfortunately with the image as blurred as it is I had a negative result.

If possible please remove the "bracket looking thingys" and photograph them by themselves on a plain background, I will then try another search. 

I have come across them before bu cannot put a name to them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it a support bracket of some sort?
I'm trying.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Is it a support bracket of some sort?
> I'm trying.


Yes we know. :wink2:


----------

